# Infant Nursery for Newborn - help!



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi All--

I'm due in May and will be going on my most "gracious" 45 days of maternity leave after which time i will be coming back to work :'( :'( :'(

What i would like to know is this: where does everyone leave their children when they go back to work????!!

The baby will be 45 days old and I have nowhere to keep him, and leaving him with the maid is not an option.

I work in Media City, so a nursery that's close to me would be ideal, as i could go feed/visit at lunch and also this would facilitate drop off and pick-up.

please help as i am beginning to get VERY ANXIOUS!

thank you!!!!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Lots of nurseries there


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

telecompro said:


> Lots of nurseries there


i know there are telecompro-- the problem is finding a nursery that accept infants at that age.

can anyone help?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Little Woods nursery/kindergarten in Safa 2, google it. But probably there are closer ones in JLT/Marina area.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Byja said:


> Little Woods nursery/kindergarten in Safa 2, google it. But probably there are closer ones in JLT/Marina area.


THANK YOU SO MUCH! i will definitely check them out... i see on their website they accept from 40 days old and upwards...

if anyone has any other ones that are closer to me in media city and come recommended i would greatly appreciate it!!! thank you


----------

